# Scaniansteel



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello all!

I have now, at last, taken the step up to Hobbyist! I usually craft 4-6 knives a year working mainly in Damasteel.

These two knives are the ones that I have been working on for the last months. You can find a "build log" for them here https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/starting-up-a-new-project.39480/


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Mar 5, 2019)

Not exactly kitchen related, I don’t know how usefull Kiridashis are for cooking. But these three are what I’m working on right now.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Apr 14, 2019)

Two variations of Kiridashis finished! Damasteel stainless steel, stabilized birch burl and bronze.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (May 11, 2019)

Work in progress. Damasteel chef knives fresh of the belt grinder and ready for hand polish. Full flat grind, going from 3,25mm to 0,1mm before sharpening


----------



## chinacats (May 11, 2019)

Christian Trajkovski said:


> Two variations of Kiridashis finished! Damasteel stainless steel, stabilized birch burl and bronze.
> 
> View attachment 51755
> View attachment 51756
> View attachment 51757



Not even sure exactly what they're for but those are the sexiest I've seen by far!


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (May 11, 2019)

chinacats said:


> Not even sure exactly what they're for but those are the sexiest I've seen by far!



They are originally marking knives for woodworking, but you can use them for all knife realted cutting actions


----------



## M1k3 (May 12, 2019)

Christian Trajkovski said:


> They are originally marking knives for woodworking, but you can use them for all knife realted cutting actions



Great for boxes, and the plastic ties on boxes and stacks of aprons.


----------



## scllyjke (May 30, 2019)

Christian Trajkovski said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have now, at last, taken the step up to Hobbyist! I usually craft 4-6 knives a year working mainly in Damasteel.
> 
> ...


that's beautiful man!


----------



## scllyjke (May 30, 2019)

Christian Trajkovski said:


> Work in progress. Damasteel chef knives fresh of the belt grinder and ready for hand polish. Full flat grind, going from 3,25mm to 0,1mm before sharpening
> 
> View attachment 52990


I want to ask if where you're gonna use them. But your stuff is really amazing


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (May 30, 2019)

scllyjke said:


> I want to ask if where you're gonna use them. But your stuff is really amazing



I’ll probably keep one for myself and sell some of the others. Give me an heads up if you are interested


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (May 31, 2019)

Almost done with these two chef knives in Damasteel. Rather happy with how the handles turned out!


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Jun 9, 2019)

Just finished these chef knives. Stainless Damasteel and stabilized Ambonya.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Sep 4, 2019)

Here is my latest finished chef knife. An 16 cm Nakiri in Damasteel and stabilized maple burl. The handle turned out really great! I wasn't certain that a blue handle would look good but the client insisted on one.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice! Which pattern is that?


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Sep 5, 2019)

Beau Nidle said:


> Nice! Which pattern is that?



The pattern is Odin's eye. In the begining of the process I had my doubts if the pattern would look good on a larger piece, but result after final etch was just awesome


----------



## Beau Nidle (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah it looks great. I like the blue handle too. I have some Vinland pattern coming soon for myself, and I'd like to try Grosserosen at some point..


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Sep 6, 2019)

Vinland looks really great on an large bevel, it's an really nice pattern.


----------



## inferno (Sep 6, 2019)

i gotta say you really make that damasteel pop. i think it has to do with you not taking any shortcuts. the finish of those blades look really good. one of the best i've seen actually. light years away from most japanese "damascus".

good work!


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes but in the other hand I put in an LOT of effort into finish and polish


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Sep 6, 2019)

A pair of hunters in Damasteel vinland that I finished this summer


----------



## inferno (Sep 6, 2019)

Christian Trajkovski said:


> Yes but in the other hand I put in an LOT of effort into finish and polish



i know. and now we see the results


----------



## Beau Nidle (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful. I'm working on a dagger in Vinland pattern right now. What grit do you sand to before etching? I went to 1200, way more than I usually would for damascus.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Sep 8, 2019)

I usually sand to 800-1200 grit but after that i polish the piece on four different buffring wheels with compounds going from 6,5 micron down to 0,1 micron. This renovera all scratches from sandning and leaves a perfect mirror polish before etching


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 19, 2019)

Latest knife, Damasteel and Ambonya.


Full tang construction with damascus pattern visible around the perimeter of the handle. Hardened to 62 HRC



Blade length: 21 cm
Total length: 32 cm
Blade height: 4,8 cm (at heel)
Spine width: 3,2 mm
Edge angle: 16°


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Nov 29, 2019)

Latest knife, my interpretation of the Nakiri style chef knives. Damasteel and Black ash burl.


----------

